# I won't be able to come on the forum for a while



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

We are moving out at the end of this week *yay* ..<<jumps for joy>>..but unfortunately we cannot afford internet access right away. This is the reason I won't be able to come to the Catforum not near as often as I used to. 
I will come to my parents-in-law's each night in order to feed the feral kitties and continue to trap. It is going to be hard to keep feeding them because the almost 20 kittens (apart from the 30 + adults ...) are growing up and need more food. Two 20lbs bags will barely hold for 4 days. They will if I don't give them a little snack in the morning and just feed them once a day - which I completely dislike doing 
I have confidence however that WE - me and Andrew - will find a way 

I will miss the forum with its sharing of experiences and the fun...giving and receiving support.

We want to be able and hook up the cable in about 2 months ...but when we'll move in there will be new expenses that don't show in theory - on our pre-made lists. We are yet to spay Cheerio amongst other chores. 
I will be online this week however amongst packing sessions. 

I hope everybody will stay safe together with their kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No, no, you can't do that! I'm very pleased for you that you will have a place of your own. However, you can't leave! Why not get usadatanet.net or .com, whichever it is! It's only $9.95 per month, and I have had NO problems with it at all. Please consider that. If you decide to do that, I think I'll get a bonus and you'll get a discount, if you tell them my name and phone number. So, since we don't allow you to leave, you'll have to email me for the info! Don't you DARE leave! Please?  

p.s. Don't get netzero. They cut me off in mid-post sometimes! And I was buying it, not getting the free version. The free version would give you 10 hours a month....better than nothing. And, if you get an AOL disk, they will keep giving you free months, hoping you will eventually renew. I have got about 10 in the mail. I give them to my daughter. If I get another one, do you want it? If I don't have one, my guess is that half of the members do!  Now, I'm going to keep badgering you until you promise. All right?? *I CAN'T HEAR YOU! WHAT? SAY IT AGAIN! THE WORD IS YES, UNDERSTOOD?* YES? Silence is consent.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree with Jeanie! You can't go! There are many inexpensive dial-up options out there. I believe AOL will send you a free trial if you call and ask. Other options are to visit bookstores and copy centers, they almost always have free trial CD's of various internet providers. 

Don't go!!!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I wish you wouldn't go!!! I will miss you so much  

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry I didn't see the replies earlier - I didn't think you would notice my absence since I was going to try and log from my MIL'S computer, if available when I would be coming to feed the kitties every night. But then again because of the availability matter, it wouldn't be the same as before, of course.

Thank you so much for your advice and more especially for caring : Jeanie, Jessica and Abhay.

Jeanie - I will talk to Andrew about www.usadatanet.com and since you recommend it I don't think it should be a problem :wink:. That is a very good deal - always looking for those these days . As soon as I have his agreement as well I will let you know : since we will need the disk..and to exchange information. Thank you - that will be great for us. We haven't discussed this detail so far and I am not sure if Andrew has something else in mind; but I do not that he likes to have the luxury of being connected to the infinite mass of information that the internet offers just as much as I do. SO one way or another we'll definately try to hook it as soon as possible - especially now that we really have a 'good deal' in hand :wink: .

p.s. The sweetest messenger agreed to deliver flowers to my caring fellow members


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cute pic! Glad to hear you'll probably be sticking around after all!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Oh Ioanna, I just saw your post..so happy you'll stay with us and thank-you so much for the rose brought by the cutest little girl.
So nice that you have a place of your own and manage to care for the kitties too! I hope all will go well and your connection will let you be with us for the longest time.
Hugs,


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are welcome and ((hugs)) back  
I hope we'll manage as well
I haven't taked to Andrew about it yet but I will give him a call at work soon!
I will keep you updated!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Two gifts! A rose and Ioana too! Thats great!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hope you can work things out, Ioana, you would be greatly missed!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Jeanie and Lori - I will do my best so I can stay


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

ioana, As everyone had said before PLEASE , PLEASE do not leave us! You have helped me more then you will ever know. Your great advice, your wonderful support ( which by the way kept me from giving up ) and your warm caring thoughts. How wonderful you are that with everything going on now you still remember your cats and kitties. They are so lucky to have you! What a warm hearted person you are. I sure hope everything works out for you and your husband. PLEASE be sure to stay with us. I'm sure you will be able to work something out. God takes care of good people like you that are always helping others. I will keep you in my prayers. PLEASE stay with us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Take care and God Bless.


----------

